# When to upgrade your gear?



## Donutz

Quick answer: as soon as you have enough money.

Long answer: don't know anything about your location, but I'd be spending the money on getting up the mountain more. Seriously, new equipment is nice but snowboarding on old equipment is way better than sitting in the living room staring at your new equipment.


----------



## amirsh413

Thanks for your answer (both of them )

The two things aren't related.
I'm from Israel, so we don't really get snow around here.

Once a year I'm going to a European resort, and if I'm lucky I can get another vacation from work.
The problem is mainly time off work and value for money - flying to Europe for just the weekend and riding for 2-3 days comes very close to the cost of a week - which is very costly as it is (and also requires vacation from work).

So I go riding when I can (normally one week per year and if I'm lucky a couple of days extra), and the gear is a different independent issue.
I decided to have my own gear after my first 2 vacations - in both of them I've had some real trouble with my rented bindings & boots breaking off or not fitting well...


----------



## Donutz

Wow. I feel for you, believe me. I have about a half-dozen mountains within a couple hours drive, and I can't imagine having to plan a vacation just to get some riding in.

As far as the original question, I've replaced my boots because they were getting too loose, and I've replaced my board because it was too stiff for the type of riding I was getting into. I've replaced one set of bindings because the ratchets were getting sketchy, and another set because I found them too heavy and unresponsive. So you can either replace equipment when it starts to fail (obvious) or you can replace it when you start to feel like it's limiting you. People on this forum like to say that the rider is more important than the ride, but equipment that's not up to the challenge can still harsh your day.

Frankly with the investment you have to make to get in your laps, I'd think the cost of some new equipment would be worth it to make sure that your vacation is as good as possible.


----------

